# interior door color?



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

What color is the trim?


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

the trim is white


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

I am working on remodeling. After discussing with a painter we decided it was best to paint the doors the trim color. One advantage is there was no color change to deal with going from one room to another.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Doors are typically painted the trim color,white in this case.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

thankyou all!


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

so is anyone a fan of painting doors with a small roller?


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Used a 6" foam roller on doors and they came out fine. A painter I talked with said they were good for smooth things like doors. I did have a bit of foaming/bubble problems painting some pvc wainscot with a foam roller, but I think that was related to adding floetrol. When I paint my next 3 doors I will use a foam roller. If it gets bubbles I can easily tip it off with a brush.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome, thanks..


----------

